# Reheating Baked Sweet Potato



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

How long should I do this for and at what temp?

I've googled it but surprisingly can't find a straight answer.

I normally cook them daily but decided to bake two yesterday and try out how it tastes re-heated the next day to save energy, gas and time.

Cheers


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Nuke it in the microwave for a few minutes i would of thought, or until its piping hot....or explodes. Probably left it a bit too long if that happens though lol!


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

depends on microwave power but I always go for 1.30mins full power

Should be fine


----------

